# What happened to JeepMike?



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Kinda miss his enthusiastic reports. opcorn:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

dipnet said:


> Kinda miss his enthusiastic reports. opcorn:


I was thinking the same thing the other day. I know the beach closings cost him his horse guide job but I thought he got a job with the local Rescue Squad or something like that.

Hey Mike, you still out there??? Sound off.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*me too*

I mentioned it to DD last week ........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah,kinda wondering myself.. His reports on the Point and s beach with his first big bluefish ect. were fun to read.. Hopefully he'll be back posting,but as tight as things are down here now,not sure if he's even got a job or a place to stay. This is the toughest yr to survive down here I've seen..


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

He may have been the first victim of AS, DOW, and FOW's new "Fisherman Removal" program .....if so, we'll never hear from him again .....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I hope he's doing alright. I enjoyed his reports as well.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe we could get Sand Flea to send him an e-mail and ask how is doing,,,as I don't believe he published his address


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

enjoyed his reports,and his enthusiasim! I really wanted to meet and fish with him and tilt a few back!!!! heres to you jeepmike:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys!!!!! Dang it makes me feel sorta good you guys liked those reports that much! As DD said earlier, it's been a tough year, but we've been making the most of it! This new job I have blew up in the beginning of June and it's been full throttle since! 

Fishing has been great!! lots of pups in the sound, plenty of seamullet, small blues, spanish and small sharks in the surf. I have taken up surfing/bodyboarding and mating offshore all summer as well, so sorry I haven't been around guys. :-\ I guess I do my reporting in the off season, then go out and hustle during summer... Thats the only way to make $$ here.

I did my first crabboil the other night! Oh man it will NOT be the last! DD how are things going on your end? I haven't ran into to yah on the beach yet! How is everyone doing? I have today/tomorrow off and going to spend both days on the beach, so I'll have a big fat report from that!!

P.S. - The point is now open to pedestrian access. Ramp 49 is going to struggle soon when the turtles begin to hatch, but I understand and agree with that closure 100%.

All of the major real estate companies have been compiling huge amounts of data and are combining forces with reg-neg to put some dollar signs into the equation (i.e. they get to see the people who spend thousands of dollars each week physically say "we are not coming back"), so maybe that will have some impact? There is a subcommittee meeting this Wednesday, we are all getting excited about the outcome of that! It's great to hear from you guys!!!! Time to hit the beach, have a cold one, and catch some fish!!!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I sure as hell*

Don't agree with any turtle closings that keep me off the beach! I know that humans and turtles can share the beach and if they can't...relocate the nest!

Agree with the closings???:--|


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Hmmmmm*

So Jeepmike, is the mating offshore going better than the mating on shore?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lightload said:


> So Jeepmike, is the mating offshore going better than the mating on shore?


Yeah and what kind of bait you using? I hear bone fish works real well


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*Good to hear from ya JeepMike*

Glad you didn't revert back into a Mountain Man. Sounds like you've got saltwater in your veins now. Looking forward to more reports. Good luck with that mating thing but use protection or it could cut into your fishing time.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

thebeachcaster said:


> Don't agree with any turtle closings that keep me off the beach! I know that humans and turtles can share the beach and if they can't...relocate the nest!
> 
> Agree with the closings???:--|


Yes I do agree with turtle nesting area closures. The small turtles need a chance to get from the dune line to the water without being crunched by an ORV. It's not some made up crapola like the Piping plover BS. I am perfectly fine with sharing that beach with the baby turtles... the closures are short term, and actually serve a purpose. 

Haha the mating onshore and offshore has been great lately!! Haha, I really like tourist season! :beer:opcorn:

Went fishing all day today, going all day tomorrow, got a good report brewin!!! Time to go watch sharkweek!!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thankyou JM*

For educating me.

I have seen nests relocated at ocean Isle several times. 

There are "nest sitter" programs all over the NC coast...Why can we not just monitor the nest and shut down beach driving during the hatch? Or better yet, incubate the eggs and hatch them in a lab? Let everyone of em go with a better chance then the crawl to water can offer. Predators on the crawl include but are not limited to: gulls, fox, ghost crabs, and cats.

Heck, take it a step further and grow the turtles in a lab, then let em go after a year or two. Get rid of a lot more predators if we did that.

THERE ARE WAYS FOR HUMANS AND ANIMALS TO USE THE BEACH. CLOSED MEANS WE ARE NOT USING IT. 

Give em an inch and they take a mile JM...How many inches you willing to give? I care about the turtles, but I also care about my right to fish.

The points of this thread was your whereabouts, your posts and how we liked them, and even concern some had for you...Glad to know all is well and I am sorry for highjacking this thread.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mike,Tater and I are still doing good.. We got some new wreck #s we're wanting to try,but my electronics,namely depth finder took a dump.. Fixed that and then my loran fried. We're still catch'n a fish or two inbetween,Tater caught a cobe couple of weekends ago.. 
Sorry,but I can't agree with ya on the turtles...Watched as relocation was done back in the 70's and if you look at thier hatchrates,they were much better than the ones of today.. There is evidence they get a better hatch rate when they relocate when the dune line is really close to the water.. This island is one of storms,and the turtles don't take this into account when they dump thier youngens under the sand.... I've seen too many flooded eggs laying on the beach to agree with the theory relocation does not work... These closures go to the duneline in every case,which is unpresidented,at least by USFWL standards. The closures they have in mind now are unreasonable,simply because "they" wrote the rules,and changed what USFWL,through thier science had carried out and were successful with..

Anyway,it's great seein ya back.. If you're still on a boat and still mating then you're doing well,good for you..  Tater and I haven't been fishing the beach of late,but will shortly...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I stand corrected fellas! I did some research into the "relocation efforts" and they were, indeed, effective. However, I will bow out and play the "agree to disagree" card. I wish they didn't close the beach from water - dune, but then again I'll just drive around to a different beach I reckon. Glad to hear your doing good DD, I go joggin by your house every morning. Did you hear about that sperm whale washing up on Avon? I went to check that out, it was something!


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Did you check out the sperm whale before or after your mating?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

welcome back jeepmike!!! missed those reports of yours. will be down in a couple weeks if not sooner maybe we can tilt a few back and hit the point for some fishin... tight lines.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

*Welcome back Mike!*

I too was wondering what happened to JeepMike. I enjoyed your posts and stories all winter. Glad to see you back posting Mike!


----------



## jonk (Jul 21, 2008)

Just another perspective. The turtles are part of the circle of life... If we just incubate their eggs, raise them in captivity, then drop them in the ocean- we are taking away a valuable food source for other land dwelling animals as well...this effect goes up and down the food chain- in and out of the water. Just think about it- its not all about the turtles.


Tight lines


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jonk said:


> Just another perspective. The turtles are part of the circle of life... If we just incubate their eggs, raise them in captivity, then drop them in the ocean- we are taking away a valuable food source for other land dwelling animals as well...this effect goes up and down the food chain- in and out of the water. Just think about it- its not all about the turtles.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


 I'm with ya dude,but and there is a big but!! They kill preditors that would harm turtles,as well as they do kill preditors that would harm birds.. They have been playing God for many yrs now,with both birds and turtles. So,why not play God and put it to good usage by relocating NOT INCUBATING them as you have suggested.. Better hatch rate with less drowned eggs from storms if they are relocated in areas less prone to overwash.. And yes,you are correct *it's not about the turtles or birds either....*


----------

